# Fin Rot over night? :(



## automatic-hydromatic

So I've been treating a Betta for the past week and a half or so for a swim bladder infection. He's been getting better and has really been showing signs of improvement.

Until this morning 

Yesterday and last night he was perfectly fine, swimming around, active, and eating as normal. And now this morning I went to feed him, and he was almost lifeless just floating at the surface, he wouldn't eat, and his tail fins are 75% dissolved away! I've never seen Fin Rot work that fast!

I'm going to test the water parameters as soon as I get done typing this, and I've also got some photos I'm going to upload of him.



He's been in my 30 gallon community in a breeder net since the swim bladder issue isn't contagious. But since he's came down with a sudden case of Fin Rot (assuming that's what it is), he's going to be moved back into his 2.5 gallon... I not going to have him kill the other $50 worth of fish in my 30 gallon... He's going to get moved to the 2.5 gallon and treated, and I'm also going to treat the 30 gallon to be safe.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

Well the tank was cycled 3 days ago; Ammonia - 0, Nitrite - 0, Nitrate - 5

So I introduced new fish; 4 tiny Guppies and a young Bristlenose Pleco. Two of the Guppies got tormented by the Dwarf Gouramis, and I found them dead with bite marks missing on them... not fin rot on them; it was obvious half-circle bite marks.

That happened within 10 hours of putting them in the tank...

So I was left with 2 Guppies and the Bristlenose being put in the tank. They all look healthy as can be. All of the other fish in the tank are active and healthy looking.

But my tank parameters have gone all out of whack now 3 days later...


Ammonia - .25
Nitrite - 0.1
Nitrate - 0
PH - 6.8

And the tank always maintains 78-79 degrees 


I expected a little ammonia and nitrite spike with the introduction of the new fish, but not much. But my nitrates that were building up have COMPLETELY disappeared!  It is a planted tank, and I know the plants are going to consume nitrates, but they shouldn't irradiate them! It's not that heavily planted to do that.



Here's some photos of the poor little guy 
























this pic was taken not long after starting treatment, but this is what he looked like less than 24 hours ago! (accept he wasn't floating on is side, and the end of his fin wasn't clumped like that any more and he had regained color in the tips of those fins)


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

well, never mind...

I moved the guy back into the 2.5 gallon after my first post. I was checking on him every hour, and after about 4 hours later, he has passed away...


maybe it's better for him; he's spent the last month floating because of his swim bladder issue; there can't be any quality of life in that...




now I need to just keep a keen eye on the rest of the fish in the 30 gallon community. I treated the water with an antiparasitic and raised the temp up to just over 80, so we'll hope for the best


----------



## snail

Sorry you lost the little guy but I think you were fighting a loosing battle. I've only ever seen fin rot in unhealthy fish so I don't think there is much danger to the rest of your fish. Is it possible that the end of the tail had already died over the last couple of days but you didn't notice until it fell of? Could he have been attacked by another fish? The ammonia spike might have been what finished him off if he was already a weak fish. How long did it take for the tank to cycle? Are you sure the cycle was really done?


----------



## theguppyman

soo what happened ?
keep us posted update please


----------

